

Scientist at Army's bio warfare labs kills self as anthrax-letter investigators close in - echair
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080801/ap_on_go_ca_st_pe/anthrax_scientist

======
MaysonL
Two must-read followups to this event:

[http://www.salon.com/opinion/greenwald/2008/08/01/anthrax/in...](http://www.salon.com/opinion/greenwald/2008/08/01/anthrax/index.html)

[http://www.salon.com/opinion/greenwald/2008/08/03/journalism...](http://www.salon.com/opinion/greenwald/2008/08/03/journalism/index.html)

As Greenwald notes, mainstream media coverage of these events has been
atrocious.

